# Would like to adopt!



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone had any litters in the dc metro area? I'm dying to adopt a couple baby boys. My sister and I have three girls and I'm looking for a couple of cutw baby boys to round out our little family. I can't get enough of ratties they're very loved and spoiled and worried over. Let me know!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Are they being housed together? If so, I recommend making sure your females are spayed, or no one is going to want to adopt out to you.


----------



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

No they are housed separately. But given play time together with supervision. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

We did end up gettinf two baby boys from a small local pet store and keeping them seperate until we get them neutered

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

